# Schecter USA production confirmed + Schecter AMPS



## Zado (Nov 14, 2012)

Well,long story short,rumors 'bout a schecter incoming USA production were founded,and it seems the brand itself is trying to intrigue customers and afecionados with gorgeous pics











At the moment there arent any infos 'bout WHAT we will see,if beloved japan-like strats or just production models made better,Jason (a schecter employee I wrote to) was very vague too about this,just to say that,proly till namm,everything will just be a well kept secret.
But there will be something,and that's enought for now,we did know beforehand because,well,this forum is cool and well informed


What everyone would never imagine is that there will be an AMP production line too,something similar to what PRS is doing I guess....


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 14, 2012)

YES! 

Looks like I have to start setting money aside, I WILL have a USA Schecter. 

NAMM 2013 keeps looking better and better.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 14, 2012)

well and I thought I was only gonna be picking up the Ola randall in 2013. Heres hoping dec 21 comes and gos without a hitch.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 14, 2012)

So Jeff Loomis has actually been playing a South-Korean Schecter this whole time? 

I thought he had a U.S.A. Schecter seven string look-a-like.


Cool to see a U.S. Schecter Custom Shop coming though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2012)

So are they just expanding the current USA CS or are they bringing out a production line?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 14, 2012)

Saw this today. Looks like an awesome 2013 awaits us.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So are they just expanding the current USA CS or are they bringing out a production line?



That is what I am curious of as well. The rumors were a USA Production line at first, but maybe it could be a revamped Custom Shop to compete with the likes of Suhr, Anderson, Jackson and ESP


----------



## Zado (Nov 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So are they just expanding the current USA CS or are they bringing out a production line?


Maybe both of themI explicitly asked Jason,and he answered "yes,we are doing USA production[...]",so at least a Standard USA series will be made,or so I hope.
Considering they just recluted a new luthier in their group,this will maybe mean something will be improved in thir CS section too.


What drives me crazy is the amp shit,expecially considering that I've been decidin for this whole year the amp I will buy and I'm gonna purchase it....well,I WAS gonna purchase,it seems


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2012)

USA production on a custom basis or factory spec'd large batched.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 14, 2012)

Xiphos68 said:


> So Jeff Loomis has actually been playing a South-Korean Schecter this whole time?
> 
> I thought he had a U.S.A. Schecter seven string look-a-like.
> 
> ...


There actually still is a USA CS...that doesn't sell guitars or so rarely it amounts to the same thing. No clue if Loomis guitars come from there or not, but this is different than a US factory in the making.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2012)

The current CS actually has a decent work flow, I just don't think a lot of folks know about them, and those that do seldom post online. It's been a long time since Schecter was a go-to CS. 

Kinda like Charvel not too long ago.


----------



## JStraitiff (Nov 14, 2012)

If there are some US made guitars that are higher end id be down for sure. Right now the highest end schecter makes is the hellraiser and the blackjack SLS. I need some new guitars to be interested in because right now i have literally ZERO gas.

As far as the amp line im expecting them to just be competing with the low end amps like vypr, MG and Spyder. Probably just some solid state shits. But hell. If they actually came out with some high end amps id be interested to try them at least.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have never been impressed by a Schecter. And I have had CS shop TA-era ones. I will be watching with interest as this unfolds. I have seen a lot of beauty come from Schecter CS, but I never was impressed by anything else. Maybe they can change my mind this time around.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So are they just expanding the current USA CS or are they bringing out a production line?



Yes and Yes. Big things are in store for next year.

The Schecter CS has been very expensive(Check the Quote calculator on the site) and more artist orientated the last few years but with this latest move they are planning to branch out more.


----------



## Zado (Nov 14, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> If there are some US made guitars that are higher end id be down for sure. Right now the highest end schecter makes is the hellraiser and the blackjack SLS. I need some new guitars to be interested in because right now i have literally ZERO gas.
> 
> As far as the amp line im expecting them to just be competing with the low end amps like vypr, MG and Spyder. Probably just some solid state shits. But hell. If they actually came out with some high end amps id be interested to try them at least.


They need to start producing something different from their current lineup.
I'd love to see strats,but if they mean to make some other metal models,those must be very different from some abalone-figured veneer loaded guitars.

Less bells and whistles,more quality,something like a MII esp,if you know what i mean.

About the amp,I dunno what to expect.Not sure if they are going to make guitars AND amps in the new building in Sun Valley,so they will maybe ask another brand to produce them.
There are frienship connections between schecter and krank or bugera,so ...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 14, 2012)

I want to see a USA A7, It was my first thought when I heard about USA schecters


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I want to see a USA A7, It was my first thought when I heard about USA schecters



How about an eight?





CS Schecters are Nice... and i'm Really intrigued by a USA production shop.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 14, 2012)

7deadlysins666 said:


> How about an eight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guitar has stopped me from searching ebay I cry every time I see it. I wish I had the 4k for it.


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 14, 2012)

More choices is also better... Well your wallet may say other wise.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 14, 2012)

I love Schecters, will be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 15, 2012)

USA 7 strings?

How could that be a bad thing! Rad.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 15, 2012)

ah fuck yea.
I've been playing an avenger for too long,
maybe now they'll finally get some credit if this USA shop
goes well. Still getting a Suhr first.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 15, 2012)

Schecter amps - gain, bass and highs always maxed, mids scooped always.

I kid......................




hopefully


----------



## Nag (Nov 15, 2012)

the schecter cabs look yummy, and I can't wait to see a production line of geetars with an OFR instead of licensed stuff and so on. Impatient guy here !


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 15, 2012)

Those are some snazzy looking cabs


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 15, 2012)

make a 7 string NV mahogany happen and i will buy it(as long as it's passive and floyd rose).


rich


----------



## -42- (Nov 15, 2012)

Shechter announces USA line.

Better start posting specs.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Nov 16, 2012)

A USA bolt-on C-1 would be killer


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 17, 2012)

Dug this pic up from a year old thread off Schecter's forum here


----------



## Zado (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah I remember doing that topic,but I never knew what amp that was...It has a rodenberg look to it (and I hope it won't be a rodenberg,too many tubes ),but also an
ENGL-like control layout.

If that's the amp appearance,it's not that fugly to me.It could look nicer for sure,though

Edit: askd directly to schecter: that's an engl and nothing more.If schecter would make a partnership with engl to produce amps,I wouldn't be adverse


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 17, 2012)

you know, if they end up making a cheaper engl styled amp in the vein of 5150 to soldano, i would scoop one up. i have had my eye on either a fireball or powerball for awhile and this would fit the bill if it were something they decide to do.


rich


----------



## Zado (Dec 4, 2012)

Update.Useless,but that's an update 





something's happening there.Hollywood classic incoming


----------



## TMM (Dec 5, 2012)

Hopefully they come up with a headstock design that doesn't suck.


----------



## Zado (Dec 5, 2012)

TMM said:


> Hopefully they come up with a headstock design that doesn't suck.


they wil proly keep the same the strat one,the avenger one,the solo one and the c-1 one


----------



## Nag (Dec 10, 2012)

TMM said:


> Hopefully they come up with a headstock design that doesn't suck.


----------



## Zado (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh btw it seems that no strat will be produced.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 10, 2012)

TMM said:


> Hopefully they come up with a headstock design that doesn't suck.



i quite like the PT/strat headstock they do


----------



## themike (Dec 10, 2012)

Zado said:


> Update.Useless,but that's an update  something's happening there.Hollywood classic incoming


 
Wow, I dont think Ive ever seen a CNC mount like that. How do they remove the braces - hand cut?




TMM said:


> Hopefully they come up with a headstock design that doesn't suck.



I always loved the headstock design. When I was younger I always thought "whoa, its like a PRS headstock but I can afford it!"


----------



## Zado (Dec 12, 2012)

Well,now we are pretty sure to see some bolt on bitches.

The first one on the left seems definitely a PT.

The others have a strat like cavity




and this excites me SO much.The jack hole is on the side,I know,but that kind of hole can be covered by a pickguard only I guess.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 12, 2012)

I see an ash strat body 
I'm really interested in seeing what these turn into. If one of these hits the spot for me, I'm definitely buying.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh cool, more fender copies. 

That hasn't been done by anyone. Ever.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2012)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Oh cool, more fender copies.



Something Schecter's been doing since 1979.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 12, 2012)

As a Schecter fan and owner... i am excite.


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

Also,the side jack hole+strat body but without the flamed top reminds me somuch of the BH series















Which is,actually,a really cool thing


Though the body seems rounder,and that's even cooler


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 13, 2012)

^i want that bottom one so bad


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm watching one of those guitar center sessions specials with Papa Roach (I know, fuck me, right? I was curious.) and the guitarist is using schecter cabs and they sound bawss, even through a terrible TV mixing job.

Curious to see what they come out with.

Edit: Goddamn this is bad music.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, I just caught it (right when they were playing Last Resort ) and honestly, his tone isn't that bad at all. It's pretty good, IMO.


----------



## Austin175 (Dec 29, 2012)

US made Schecter's sweet. I'm gonna be watching this , I have a C-1 Hellraiser an I love it I was my first mid-high end 6 string guitar. 

I might have to get a US made one or wait an see what 7's & 8's they bring out. Oh to many damn guitars I swear I seen 5 in the past day that I added to my GAS list.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 29, 2012)

Zado said:


>



Sex.


----------



## themike (Jan 3, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> I'm watching one of those guitar center sessions specials with Papa Roach (I know, fuck me, right? I was curious.) and the guitarist is using schecter cabs and they sound bawss, even through a terrible TV mixing job.
> 
> Curious to see what they come out with.




When I worked on the set of their Still Swingin' video over the summer Jerry let me play around with his black Custom Shop - it was pretty sweet! I thought it felt really really good. Not aesthetically what I would go for from their CS shop but you can tell they know their stuff. 

I also just asked him about the amps and he hasn't gotten to play the USA Amps yet but is almost positive they'll sound good


----------

